# Wet puppy!



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Star having fun in the water this morning.



































































































Then pleased with herself afterwards


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

She's lovely - looks like she had a brillinat time!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

ha ha fantastic, she has to be the most beautiful BC I have seen :thumbup:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Bless her! Looks like she had a fab time in there! She loooks very cute wet! :thumbup:


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

aww she,s lovely and looks like she,s enjoying the water ,plz can you send some of that nice sunny weather up north its been like winter here for i dont know how long rain rain and more rain


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

angelblue said:


> aww she,s lovely and looks like she,s enjoying the water ,plz can you send some of that nice sunny weather up north its been like winter here for i dont know how long rain rain and more rain


true she is having a whale of a time! love the last pic she is beautiful. rain here (as always) but thats what happens when you live up north!!


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

She's gorgeous - love the sable and white BC's. 

Mac loves the water too - even great big dirty puddles or a basin of water - he's too big to fit in it but he tries his best! He loves the paddling pool and like star seems to be doing the head goes under then he rolls over in the water. He even tried to get in my bath with me the other day when he managed to open the bathroom door! He's a nightmare - thought dogs were meant to hate the bath?!

Laura


----------



## PedigreeUK (Dec 22, 2009)

She's loving that, isn't she? But I am going to stand back while she shakes herself... 

Janet


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Haha she is having great time gorgeous girl :thumbup:


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> She's lovely - looks like she had a brillinat time!


Thank you, she did enjoy herself.



cutekiaro1 said:


> ha ha fantastic, she has to be the most beautiful BC I have seen :thumbup:


Thank you.



Matrix/Logan said:


> Bless her! Looks like she had a fab time in there! She loooks very cute wet! :thumbup:


Thanks, I think she's pretty wet!



angelblue said:


> aww she,s lovely and looks like she,s enjoying the water ,plz can you send some of that nice sunny weather up north its been like winter here for i dont know how long rain rain and more rain


Thanks, can you send some of your rain down here, we've hardly had any and the ground has big cracks in it.



Carla-Jade said:


> true she is having a whale of a time! love the last pic she is beautiful. rain here (as always) but thats what happens when you live up north!!


Thanks



lauz_1982 said:


> She's gorgeous - love the sable and white BC's.
> 
> Mac loves the water too - even great big dirty puddles or a basin of water - he's too big to fit in it but he tries his best! He loves the paddling pool and like star seems to be doing the head goes under then he rolls over in the water. He even tried to get in my bath with me the other day when he managed to open the bathroom door! He's a nightmare - thought dogs were meant to hate the bath?!
> 
> Laura


Thanks, she's a lilac and white BC, not sable.



PedigreeUK said:


> She's loving that, isn't she? But I am going to stand back while she shakes herself...
> 
> Janet


Thanks, yes, stand back or you'll get wet too!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

now that looks like one happy puppy lol


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oenoke said:


> Thanks, she's a lilac and white BC, not sable.


Ooooops! 

I thought she was just a lovely shade of sable - I imagined that lilac would be used to describe the sort of grey shades I have seen - a bit like KatieFranke's Maggie. Now I know!

She's still gorgeous! :lol:

Laura


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Starlite said:


> now that looks like one happy puppy lol


Thank you.



lauz_1982 said:


> Ooooops!
> 
> I thought she was just a lovely shade of sable - I imagined that lilac would be used to describe the sort of grey shades I have seen - a bit like KatieFranke's Maggie. Now I know!
> 
> ...


That's ok, Maggie is blue, my Skye (Star's mum) is blue and white, blue is the dilute of black, lilac is the dilute of red. A good webpage explaining and showing BC colours is Border Collie Colours

Here's a pic of Skye.









and with the litter when they were little (the 3 other pups are blue tris).









Skye and Star together a few weeks ago.


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oenoke said:


> That's ok, Maggie is blue, my Skye (Star's mum) is blue and white, blue is the dilute of black, lilac is the dilute of red. A good webpage explaining and showing BC colours is Border Collie Colours


Thanks for that website. I thought that the sable colouring could be as deep as the ones in the pictures or almost blonde (like blonde human hair) and were described as the same. I seen a picture on here (can't think what topic it was or who posted it) and I'm sure they were describing it as sable which is why I got a bit confused! Now I realise it should have been described as lilac but was a very pale version.

Lovely girls - Skye is just as beautiful as Star.

Laura


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

lauz_1982 said:


> Thanks for that website. I thought that the sable colouring could be as deep as the ones in the pictures or almost blonde (like blonde human hair) and were described as the same. I seen a picture on here (can't think what topic it was or who posted it) and I'm sure they were describing it as sable which is why I got a bit confused! Now I realise it should have been described as lilac but was a very pale version.
> 
> Lovely girls - Skye is just as beautiful as Star.
> 
> Laura


Lilac is a rare colour, there are 53 lilac and whites on Anadune, there are 151 sable and whites on Anadune. The dog you saw on here is more likely to be sable.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

lauz_1982 said:


> Thanks for that website. I thought that the sable colouring could be as deep as the ones in the pictures or almost blonde (like blonde human hair) and were described as the same. I seen a picture on here (can't think what topic it was or who posted it) and I'm sure they were describing it as sable which is why I got a bit confused! Now I realise it should have been described as lilac but was a very pale version.
> 
> Lovely girls - Skye is just as beautiful as Star.
> 
> Laura


Lilac is a rare colour, there are 53 lilac and whites on Anadune (online BC database), there are 151 sable and whites on Anadune. The dog you saw on here is more likely to be sable. Mistymilo's Amber is sable. Burrowzig's Kite (Welsh Sheepdog, different breed to a BC) is sable.


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oenoke said:


> Lilac is a rare colour, there are 53 lilac and whites on Anadune (online BC database), there are 151 sable and whites on Anadune. The dog you saw on here is more likely to be sable. Mistymilo's Amber is sable. Burrowzig's Kite (Welsh Sheepdog, different breed to a BC) is sable.


Both are beautiful but not the one I saw. They are both darker. This dog was very pale. I'm sure it was on here but maybe I've just gotten confused! I will try and have a think about it and see if I can remember - it's going to drive me crazy until I do remember! lol!

Laura


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

lauz_1982 said:


> Both are beautiful but not the one I saw. They are both darker. This dog was very pale. I'm sure it was on here but maybe I've just gotten confused! I will try and have a think about it and see if I can remember - it's going to drive me crazy until I do remember! lol!
> 
> Laura


If you find it let me know, I'd be interested to see it.


----------



## lauz_1982 (Dec 14, 2009)

Oenoke said:


> If you find it let me know, I'd be interested to see it.


Ok - I'll try and remember.

Laura


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

She looks like she had agreat time. I can't believe how quickly they've grown.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

alaun said:


> She looks like she had agreat time. I can't believe how quickly they've grown.


Thanks, she loves water!


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Brilliant pics..... Lots of fun was had.... I have just bathed my two and brought Kai (Malamute) indoors to hairdryer him dry as he takes days to dry out..... So now I am hoovering up white hairs everywhere..... Just having a wee break now as the hoover has overheated ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! Pamx


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

love the wet dog look, so cute!


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Brilliant pics..... Lots of fun was had.... I have just bathed my two and brought Kai (Malamute) indoors to hairdryer him dry as he takes days to dry out..... So now I am hoovering up white hairs everywhere..... Just having a wee break now as the hoover has overheated ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! Pamx


Thanks, Star dried out quickly in the sun, she's only just starting to grow her adult coat, I have got a boy with a big thick coat that takes days to dry when he has a batch.



Carla-Jade said:


> love the wet dog look, so cute!


Thank you


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

What a happy little puppy! She's gorgeous - and she looks as though she was having the bestest time ever!  :thumbup:


----------

